# Motorcycle rentals in Dubai/UAE



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Is it possible? Google isn't showing any results

Does anyone know if an international motorcycle driving license can be obtained? Or does you have to have a driver's license for a vehicle as well? I'm getting conflicting answers on google

Thanks for any info anyone might have


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can rent them thru harley quite easily. A number of my coworker have. There are other places as well that you can rent motorcycles from (but be careful the quality of service they undergo and kept in). You have to have a motorcycle endorsement on your uae license if you are on a uae visa is my understanding. If you are not on a visa, then just must have an MC license endorsement on your DL license from your home country and the international license.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

R6 / R1 / Hayabusa rentals?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There is a petrolheads webside. Do a google.  Loads of info about renting can be found.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll google petrolheads, if only to find out what that is


----------

